# Can anyone help me please?



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

My mouse who looks absolutely fine - her fur is fine and her eyes are bright but she has a scaley patch on her nose. I am treating all my mice for worms (am using puppy wormer) and have already dosed them all twice at weekly intervations. Also she is making noises. As I said her fur smooth and not looking bedraggled and she is eating and drinking fine. I don't know what it is. Shes moving around fine, she isn't hunched up and walking slowly. So apart from this skin problem and noise making there doesn't appear to be anything wrong. So please can anyone suggest what it could be?


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Didnt she get stuck between something? Thather hairs on her nose is gone


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

No she hasn't as far as I know. I don't think my children and have been into their cage. As they are in the dining room its easy to keep an eye on them. The hair is gone and the skin is scaley.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Then maybe scab?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

It could be. I would take a photo and show you but its difficult to do it one-handed. What about the noise she is making? It sounds like shes chattering.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I dont know could ve because she has a hard time breathing


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like a respiratory or allergic problem. I'd change the kind of bedding you use and be sure it's not too dusty, noisy or warm where you have your meece(s) set up. Could be a food allergy; remove all corn and wheat from the diet.

It could be some kind of reaction to the worming med, and it may go away on it's own when the course is complete. and it could be over grooming by her or her cagemates, if any, starting with a little spot and getting provoked to the scaly patch you see now. If her nasal passage are affected, that would explain the noisiness.

How are her whiskers looking? You could take a picture by putting a can or glass upside down and putting her on it as a pedestal inorder to snap some pix for us to see, and be better abel to help.

I have sometimes used Benadryl syrup (generic diphenhydramine HCL) for long term intransigent allergy/respiratory problems. It seems to help, and has never made things worse.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Today I have got her out and she is once again silent however have discovered she has scabs between her shoulder blades. Am thinking one of the other mice is bullying her - have an idea who it is too. My smallest mouse wants to be in charge! She keeps trying to hump the other mice. 
Was funny when I was studying Galaxy's nose as had her on the back of my hands and quite close to my face and she had such an intent look as though she was gonna jump into my face! But she didn't! Luckily! Will try and do as you said Moustress but gonna wait til my son has his afternoon nap.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Tried to take some photos but htey came out really bad which is VERY annoying! She doesn't have any scabs now - just a bald patch between her shoulder blades and on her muzzle.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Try sprinkling atheletes foot powder on ALL the mice's backs and do that every week till the patch's go away, sounds like a fungel infection and you really must treat all the mice in contact with the effected mouse


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Ok I will - however what do I do about her muzzle? Thank you for youe help and advice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Could she be a victim of barbering? It's a form of overgrooming which is generally related to dominance issues.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Moustress, I did think that but I watch my mice alot and I haven't witnessed this. It is only her that has it and none of the other mice have even the tiniest of bald patches. It was suggested that it could be a fungal problem. Thank you for taking the time to try and help! I REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

This is her back. I can't get a clearer picture - sorry. 1. because she doesn't stay still long enough and 2. I don't have a steady hand and my camera isn't that great!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Right her fur is starting to grow back because I've been putting the foot powder on. I've been very very carefully been putting it on her muzzle too and there is new growth there as well. So hooray!  But the thing that is worrying me is that thats 2 mice now with this fungal problem and I don't know why. I keep their cage clean and disinfect it regularly. What am I doing wrong?


----------

